# Front Panel Lights Don't All Work



## Winter Fox (Dec 29, 2020)

The lights on the front panel do not all work. I only get the green light clearly. When I look closely during a recording I can see the red light by looking in the light area but it isn't visible a few feet away. It is as if the front panel is misaligned and it's covering the red light. Does anyone either know how to safely remove the top of the Tivo to check the alignment or another idea?


----------



## Edwin Shenk (Nov 29, 2019)

I have the same problem. My Edge is 1 year old. Either they are not applying enough current for the LED they chose or it is misaligned. You can use binoculars but I don't bother. It would be nice if they had 6 red LED's to match the tuners.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Winter Fox said:


> The lights on the front panel do not all work. I only get the green light clearly. When I look closely during a recording I can see the red light by looking in the light area but it isn't visible a few feet away. It is as if the front panel is misaligned and it's covering the red light. Does anyone either know how to safely remove the top of the Tivo to check the alignment or another idea?


I rarely look at the lights. I have noticed I only see green. Not sure if the others aren't working or are dim or misaligned. I would not open up the Tivo. You have to punch holes in the sticker to do so. Which could void your warranty. Might be worth it for a drive upgrade, for me would not be worth it just to adjust LEDs.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

tommage1 said:


> I rarely look at the lights. I have noticed I only see green. Not sure if the others aren't working or are dim or misaligned. I would not open up the Tivo. You have to punch holes in the sticker to do so. Which could void your warranty. Might be worth it for a drive upgrade, for me would not be worth it just to adjust LEDs.


Actually just checked it. Started a recording, and brought the remote close so could check yellow light. I cannot see the red and yellow when sitting normal distance from my TV, only the green. But when I get close I can see the red while recording and the yellow (barely) when pushing buttons on the remote. Blue I would have to be doing a transfer to the Edge using Tivo online I guess. The LEDs are small, nothing like a Roamio. Similar to Bolt, I barely notice the lights on the Bolt either, just the green.

Seems there is no blue light, or it's not working. Am transferring using Tivo online right now, no light. The Bolt, no blue light, the yellow goes on while doing a transfer. The lights on the Bolt are much brighter than Edge, in fact the yellow is brighter than the green.


----------

